# Ridgid palm nailer sputters and farts and bends nails



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

Make sure you use firm pressure on the nail head and also make sure the nail is centered on the drive pin.

It may also be a good idea to put one or two drops of pneumatic tool oil into the air inlet of the palm nailer before using it each time.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

ajtool said:


> Last week I got a Ridgid palm nailer and last night I went to test use it in a spare peice of pine 2x4. The nailer kind of drove a 16 penny nail in, but spent more time sputtering and "farting" in my hand. The nail only went in part way and bent it. I am using a porter cable pancake compressor at about 60-65 PSI.
> 
> I know the nailer is suppost to hammer the nail in and not shoot it in with one shot, but the sputtering and "farting?" Is this normal?


Not realy i went to the web site and read the review's. Shouldn't have a problum with that psi. Did you put a few drop's of oil in the air input? Other than that . I would take it back and get another one. Don't try and fix it. Warrenty will do that.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

I use 90 psi on mine with zero issues. What size of compressor? cfm @ 90psi?


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

The air supply, and not pressure, may be at issue here. You may have a compressor that will supply the 60-65 psi, but how long will it supply this pressure steadily? This is where the cfm comes into play. I also have a palm nailer and when I use it in my shop I have a large compressor which drives it very well. BUT-when I use it on the job with my little 1 HP, 2-gallon tank unit, it doesn't work well for long. I have to wait for air to build up.


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

I have 4 palm nailers, all different brands and none of them operate properly at that pressure. My theory is that the pressure drops below desired pressure between the regulator and the tool. Try testing my theory. Set the desired pressure, then activate the tool. My guess is the regulator gauge will drop far below your desired operating pressure.


----------



## ajtool (May 30, 2010)

Its a 6 gallon compressor. It has a scfm of 2.6 per 90 psi 

I will try to crank up the PSI and maybe hold the board down a bit better. I had it leaning up against something (Stupid, I know) so the nail could have just been bouncing around. Next time I will put a couple drops of oil in it and try again. I used the PSI mentioned above since the manual said to start at around 55psi

The sputtering and "farting" where it blows a bunch of air in my palm does concern me, however.

If my compressor can't drive this thing, I might as well return it and try something else


----------



## RickyG (May 3, 2011)

I picked up Porter Cable Pancake 6 gal air compressor combination kit. To help with installatoin of Hardie Plank. The I stumbled onto this site and learned I need either a palm nailer or a frame nailer to install Hardie Plank. Low end palm nailers fit within my budget. So, I am very interested in how this turns out. I'm willing to return it and use my trusty hammer. 

Lets us know how it turns out.


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

Palm nailer for hardi?? I would have to see that.


----------



## RickyG (May 3, 2011)

sixeightten said:


> Palm nailer for hardi?? I would have to see that.


So, palm nailers are not a good choice for hardi. Why?


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

Personally, I do not think hardi is a DIY job. I certainly would not attempt it with a palm nailer. A spiker or a maize gun are the only ways that I have seen it done.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

My 2¢ worth from putting on hundreds of board feet of "Hardie" siding: The nails for this siding are meant to be put in with one, or a few more, direct hits until seated properly. A palm nailer _may_ put too many "jolts" of power to the "Hardie" siding and crack it. Actually, when I install it I use a hand operated hammer and if I hit the nail more than twice, I need to improve.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

I bought a very compact palm nailer at the local Meeks. Operates from 60 to 110 psi. I normally run my compressor at 90 psi and I have absolutely no problem with it. It is NOT padded like the Bostich nailer, but it is very comfortable to use......about $50, and it is "Grip Rite"


----------



## RickyG (May 3, 2011)

To: Sixeightten & Thurman

I have never work with Hardie siding, but I have experience installing wood siding, in fact I have experience building a home from ground up. I research my tools before purchasing and I look for alternative options. Based on the concerns you guys posted I decided to rent a Bostitch N66c Coil Siding and Fencing Nailer from Home Depot. I was able to install 90% of the siding I purchased for my home, not bad for one person. It looks great if I may say so.

Thank you,
RickyG.


----------

